

How task tools kill creativity, make you delusional and turn you into a cogwheel - qvikr
http://blog.germ.io/stop-drowning-in-tasks/

======
qvikr
It's painful that every GTD tool starts with what's probably the last step in
getting something done - the task item. When it should be starting with the
big idea in the beginning.

